# TV input button on remote



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

On my Samsung TVs, the input button scrolls you through a transparent menu and you have to hit a seperate select button to clear the menu. With the Roamio remote, the input button scrolls me through the input options fine, but I can not find any button to clear the menu. It takes over a minute for the menu to finally clear on it's own, and it's annoying. I now have to keep my TV remote next to the TiVo remote, but I would really like to use only one remote.

Any options with the current remote, or is the Slide Pro Remote with more learning buttons an option?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Don't the Samsung TVs have an option to clear the OSD quicker? I thought there was an option on mine?


----------



## mhalladay (Feb 12, 2007)

On my Samsung (about 5 years old), I find that pressing volume up (or down) will immediately clear the input selection screen.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mhalladay said:


> On my Samsung (about 5 years old), I find that pressing volume up (or down) will immediately clear the input selection screen.


Yep, hitting the volume button works to clear it on my newer Samsung TVs also. I'm guessing this trick probably works on all Samsung TVs.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

mhalladay said:


> On my Samsung (about 5 years old), I find that pressing volume up (or down) will immediately clear the input selection screen.


I, too, am in the habit of using the volume button to hide the input menu on my Samsung LCD.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yep, hitting the volume button works to clear it on my newer Samsung TVs also. I'm guessing this trick probably works on all Samsung TVs.


That won't work for me since I have the volume button programmed to work the AV Receiver. When you do that it disables the volume to the TV.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

falc122727 said:


> That won't work for me since I have the volume button programmed to work the AV Receiver. When you do that it disables the volume to the TV.


Well then you have 2 other options that I can think of:

1. Keep the Samsung TV remote handy and use it to clear the input menu

2. Use the TV power button on the TiVo remote to do a quick off/on of the TV to clear the input menu


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well then you have 2 other options that I can think of:
> 
> 1. Keep the Samsung TV remote handy and use it to clear the input menu
> 
> 2. Use the TV power button on the TiVo remote to do a quick off/on of the TV to clear the input menu


I've been doing 1. and will stick with it. Not sure turning the TV on and off more than I need to is a good thing.

I did learn something cool while investigating this issue. I was also annoyed that there was no AV Power button and had to use another remote to turn my AV Receiver on and off. However, after you load the "TV Power" button with your TV's 4 digit Code, load the AV Receiver 4 digit code into "TV Power" button also. The "TV Power" button will then turn on/off your TV and AV Receiver simultaneously.


----------



## sldozier (Aug 7, 2005)

:up: Ding, ding, ding! I've been "soooo" looking for a way to turn off my AV receiver using the Tivo remote, but didn't think you could program the remote to turn the TV and the AV receiver simultaneously. Great find


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

falc122727 said:


> I've been doing 1. and will stick with it. Not sure turning the TV on and off more than I need to is a good thing.
> 
> I did learn something cool while investigating this issue. I was also annoyed that there was no AV Power button and had to use another remote to turn my AV Receiver on and off. However, after you load the "TV Power" button with your TV's 4 digit Code, load the AV Receiver 4 digit code into "TV Power" button also. The "TV Power" button will then turn on/off your TV and AV Receiver simultaneously.


Thanks! I saw that the slide remote supported this, but I never tried on the normal Roamio one. Works great!


----------

